# baggage allowance



## sam and paul

hi all just a quick question we had a appointment with a shipping company Pickfords [uk]

the consultant informed us that if we were to open a BNZ bank account through him/company that the baggage allowance flying with Emirates would increase to 45kg per person

If anybody could elaborate on this it would be appreciated Cheers Paul


----------



## Lsung

Ohhhh this sounds interesting Sam!! Let me know how u get on with this? I've already opened a westpac bank account but would open a BNZ one, if it meant we got extra baggage. How's your plans going? We are planning to lodge our visa application on Monday...eeeks!! Xx


----------



## escapedtonz

sam and paul said:


> hi all just a quick question we had a appointment with a shipping company Pickfords [uk]
> 
> the consultant informed us that if we were to open a BNZ bank account through him/company that the baggage allowance flying with Emirates would increase to 45kg per person
> 
> If anybody could elaborate on this it would be appreciated Cheers Paul


Rubbish!!!

The deal is actually with ANZ / Emirates not BNZ, although BNZ may have jumped on the band wagon and are offering the same deal ?
ANZ and BNZ are two different banking institutions in NZ.
The deal is an upgrade to the baggage allowance of a first class passenger which used to be 50kg's but has dropped to 45kg's in the last couple of years.

It's also nothing to do with Pickfords. You can get the discount yourself by opening an account yourself and asking for the Emirates code.

Also the flights must be booked via the Emirates website to enable you to enter the discount code.

Also flights must be booked direct to get the baggage allowance upgrade - i.e. you must book flights say from Manchester through to Auckland as one trip/booking with no stay overs in between. This will mean just a couple to 8/10 hours at the airport whilst waiting for the connecting flight.

We opened two ANZ accounts from the UK. A current account and a savings account. The bank lady then sent us the discount code for the Emirates flights.

You don't actually need to open an account if you can find out the code!!! There is no link between the Emirates booking system and you having a bank account.
Try "UKANZ09" as a discount code in Book Flights | Find Hotels and Car Rental | Emirates.com to see if it still works.

We travelled Manchester - Dubai - Sydney - Auckland - Wellington, but we could not get the extra baggage deal as we broke the journey up and stayed over for 5 days in Dubai and 4 days in Sydney.
This meant we had individual flights and flight codes throughout our travel. We tried the discount code with direct flights and it worked fine with the baggage allowance upgrade but as soon as we changed dates to give ourselves time in between the discount code failed.
We contacted Emirates and tried everything we could to get the deal but they wouldn't budge.
We subsequently threw caution to the wind and travelled slightly  overweight. No problems at Manchester or Sydney but we got majorly stung for having overweight baggage at Dubai to the tune of 1880 AED's or around £340 at the time.....Ouch!!!
Tried to claim it back but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## sam and paul

Thanks for the info!! Paul did say he was trying to pull a fast one lol ,, We just looked on ANZ and the offer is still on, but we have already booked our flights with emirates with an agent online so dont think we are eligible but will give it a try!!
Yes its count down time!! I am getting very nervous and feel quite sick!! but exited at the same time Kids cant wait and paul looking forward to going back home , so all systems Go, trying to sort shipping out had a few quotes we should hopefully hear something tomorrow.
Good Luck for your visa application!!


----------



## jawnbc

Singapore also used to give extra baggage if you're travelling on a new, unvalidated migrant visa. Worth giving them a ring.


----------



## Coachgirl

We flew with Singapore via the Flight Centre and had 30Kgs each plus hand luggage. Didn't know about any of the other deals, all our belongings are in storage in the UK.


----------



## Lsung

Hey coach girl, we ended up getting flights with emirates and got 45kg baggage allowance cause we opened a bank acc with ANZ. Fab  

I can't rem the promotional code I used but someone else had posted the code on here if someone else wants to use it.


----------



## escapedtonz

Code was UKANZ09


----------



## lnic85

Lsung said:


> Hey coach girl, we ended up getting flights with emirates and got 45kg baggage allowance cause we opened a bank acc with ANZ. Fab
> 
> I can't rem the promotional code I used but someone else had posted the code on here if someone else wants to use it.



hi, when you booked with emirates did you receive confirmation of any sort about your luggage allowance?

I searched for a flight with the code in this page but couldnt see anything to show the luggage allowance and I'm not ready to book the flight so only got to certain pages on the website


----------



## lnic85

has anyone booked flight with just the code and not opening up a bank account? 
Any proof needed about the bank account?


----------



## Lsung

Hi inic85. Yes I got e-tickets that you need to print off and use for checkin. On these e-tickets it states 45kg luggage allowance each.

I used the code but also opened up a NZ bank account as I needed one. Emirates haven't asked for proof of bank account and I really don't think they will when we check in. There will be no direct link with their booking system and the banking system. We are flying out on 21st June so could post an update after then.


----------



## lnic85

Lsung said:


> Hi inic85. Yes I got e-tickets that you need to print off and use for checkin. On these e-tickets it states 45kg luggage allowance each.
> 
> I used the code but also opened up a NZ bank account as I needed one. Emirates haven't asked for proof of bank account and I really don't think they will when we check in. There will be no direct link with their booking system and the banking system. We are flying out on 21st June so could post an update after then.


thank you so much for your reply! I have spent hours searching online for airlines with best luggage etc and just happened to come across the anz link. Wasn't sure this was still active! 
This has just cured my headache of how to move my life out to Oz in one bag!


----------



## Lsung

Oh I know....I think it will be a god send for us too. Although the max u can take in one bag is 30 or 32kgs, so 3 of us will need to take two bags each. We not yet worked out the logistics of taking 6 suitcases to the airport...didn't really think of that until afterwards..haha!! Either way we will work something out 😄 where and when are you hoping to fly out? We are heading to Auckland on 21st June and cannot wait 😄 xx


----------



## lnic85

I'm heading to Perth hopefully very shortly. My 457 visa is in progress so just waiting for my email and then the flight can be booked. Should be heading over in end of July , start of August and miss most of the winter and rain, fingers crossed!! Been a long process but it's all finally starting to fall into place and I can't wait. Terrified but so excited at the same time!
I wont think of carrying bags until I get there and hopefully have an army of friends who will kindly offer to carry them! 
15 days and counting for you!! Good luck with it all


----------



## Lsung

Perth looks amazing and a few of our friends are out there. My hubby's company have offices in Perth as well as NZ and we have ruled out moving there at some point too. Well best of luck to you on your visa and your travels and hope all works out for you 👍😃 xx


----------



## escapedtonz

Sorry,

Should have mentioned, there is no need to actually open a bank account since you already have the code.
There is no check that Emirates ask for and the code is a simple offer code offered by ANZ on opening a bank account.
When booking flights online, use the code in the relevant place at the bottom of the booking page and check in your itinerary (before paying) that your baggage has been increased to 45kg per person instead of the standard 30kg.
Only works with an itinerary that is direct - I.e no stopovers for a few days along the way.

Yeah the trip over with 2 suitcases each, a travel cot, a car seat and a stroller was a logistical nightmare. Didn't know 2 arms and hands could stretch that far but somehow we managed 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## guybrush_threepwood

Does it matter if the flight is not from the UK? (since it has a UK reference in the code?)

Basically, has anyone from another country successfully used the code? Eg. Singapore, India or even the USA?

Thanks!


----------



## Lsung

Not sure if u can leave from multiple airports. Use the code and try it out. When u start off a search using the emirates website and you enter the code, it takes you to another search page with a wee blurb about the extra baggage. There
Might be limited airports on this search screen you can select. 

One thing I noticed is the code doesn't work on their mobile site only their non mobile site.


----------



## guybrush_threepwood

I've just had a try on the Emirates site and it will only take if you're from UK (and surrounds? EU basically).

Other countries give an error and ask you to re-check the conditions for the promo code.


----------

